# Как он так и она, как эта  так и та.



## yakor

Хэлло.
Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли использовать "as" для выражений "Оба были замешаны в этом деле: как он так и она".
Мне  нравятся ваши картины; как эта, так и та. 
Можно ли использовать не только "both", но и другие слова?


----------



## Sobakus

Нельзя, и это довольно распространённая ошибка. As в этом случае не теряет лексического значения "подобно". На ум не приходит ничего, что можно было бы использовать здесь кроме both. В большинстве случаев лучше просто перефразировать.


----------



## Maroseika

А as well as нельзя?


----------



## yakor

Ok! Ну нет, так нет.


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> А as well as нельзя?


А как это впишется в целое предложение?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> А as well as


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> А как это впишется в целое предложение?



He as well as she was mixed  up in the mess.

Вообще-то фраза и по-русски не очень.


----------



## rusita preciosa

yakor said:


> Мне нравятся ваши картины; как эта, так и та.


I like both your paintings - this one and that one
I like this painting of yours, as well as that one
I like this painting of yours, and that one too


----------



## yakor

At the party  there were both, he as well as she.
Так годиться? Так можно? 

На вечеринке были оба, как он, так и она.


----------



## covar

both he and she


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Так годиться?
> 
> На вечеринке были оба, как он, так и она.


Неужели так можно выразиться по-русски?


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> Неужели так можно выразиться по-русски?


Да. можно. Еще можно-мне нравятся ваши рисунки оба-как этот, так и тот.


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> Да. можно. Еще можно-мне нравятся ваши рисунки оба-как этот, так и тот.



Это убогий русский.


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Да. можно. Еще можно-мне нравятся ваши рисунки оба-как этот, так и тот.



Мне это кажется недопустимым смешением стилей - разговорного и канцелярита.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Maroseika said:


> Мне это кажется недопустимым смешением стилей - разговорного и канцелярита.



Maroseika, это, по-моему, чересчур. Внимательность к языку может включаться и выключаться. Но зачем следить за словами в обыденной сиюминутной речи???  Именно когда вопрос чисто стилистический — потеря рабочего смысла не грозит. И когда разговаривающим, собственно, не до красоты — они другими делами заняты.

Разумеется, приятно, когда язык красивый. Но такие "стращенизмы" ("недопустимо", "нельзя", "стоять, а то пристрелим"  ) — это, по-моему, не нужно и хорошему не служит.


----------



## covar

> Мне нравятся ваши рисунки, оба - как этот, так и тот.


_(Хотя лучше сказать: Мне нравятся оба ваших рисунка - как этот, так и тот.)_
Никакого "канцеляризма" я не заметил. Обычная разговорная фраза.
_как этот, так и тот - _уточняющий указательный оборот к бледному "оба", усиливающий эмоциональную окраску.

Возможны варианты: _и этот и тот; и тот и этот; и тот и другой;_


----------



## Sobakus

covar said:


> _(Хотя лучше сказать: Мне нравятся оба ваших рисунка - как этот, так и тот.)_
> Никакого "канцеляризма" я не заметил. Обычная разговорная фраза.
> _как этот, так и тот - _уточняющий указательный оборот к бледному "оба", усиливающий эмоциональную окраску.



Вот уж увольте, но "как...так и" - ни в коем разе не разговорная фраза. Более-менее разговорный её эквивалент - "и...и".


----------



## covar

Sobakus said:


> Вот уж увольте, но "как...так и" - ни в коем разе не разговорная фраза. Более-менее разговорный её эквивалент - "и...и".



"и...и" тоже весьма бледно звучит, смысл "только перечисляет предметы", практически повторяет "оба" 
"как этот, так и тот" имеет "сравнивающий" смысл = "этот мне нравится так же, как и тот" = "(так же) как этот (мне нравится), так (же) и тот (мне нравится)"


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> Maroseika, это, по-моему, чересчур. Внимательность к языку может включаться и выключаться. Но зачем следить за словами в обыденной сиюминутной речи???  Именно когда вопрос чисто стилистический — потеря рабочего смысла не грозит. И когда разговаривающим, собственно, не до красоты — они другими делами заняты.
> 
> Разумеется, приятно, когда язык красивый. Но такие "стращенизмы" ("недопустимо", "нельзя", "стоять, а то пристрелим"  ) — это, по-моему, не нужно и хорошему не служит.



Потеря смысла во многих случаях не грозит даже при полном пренебрежении падежами. Равно и пища не становится менее питательной, если громко чавкать, хлюпать, есть руками и выходить из-за стола измазанным с головы до ног. 
Язык - инструмент, а инструмент надо держать в чистоте и пользоваться им красиво. Я не запрещаю никому пользоваться языком как заблагорассудится, но не запрещаю и себе оценивать, как другие пользуются языком. Пользоваться им красиво не так-то просто, и у меня это часто не получается. Но я стараюсь, и мне хотелось бы, чтобы и другие старались.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Maroseika said:


> Потеря смысла во многих случаях не грозит даже при полном пренебрежении падежами. Равно и пища не становится менее питательной, если громко чавкать, хлюпать, есть руками и выходить из-за стола измазанным с головы до ног.


При полном пренебрежении падежами смысл всё-таки теряется, и его приходится восстанавливать — процесс, который требует много усилий и может приводить к ошибкам и непроизводительной затрате сил (то же самое относится, кстати, к широко распространённому в России рандомизированному подходу к расстановке запятых). Иное дело — стилистические недочёты. Иногда бывает просто не до красоты, важнее экономичность и скорость — скорость речи и скорость понимания. В быту, на заводе при производстве, и т.п. Тогда и грамматика способна терять свои очертания — ничего плохого в этом нет, пока смысл легко уловим и однозначен. Например, подлежащим может становится целая фраза: "[он вышел из дома] не должно нас беспокоить".

Разумеется, в письменной речи целесообразнее за стилем следить — хотя бы чуть-чуть...


> Язык - инструмент, а инструмент надо держать в чистоте и пользоваться им красиво. Я не запрещаю никому пользоваться языком как заблагорассудится, но не запрещаю и себе оценивать, как другие пользуются языком. Пользоваться им красиво не так-то просто, и у меня это часто не получается. Но я стараюсь, и мне хотелось бы, чтобы и другие старались.


Видимо, я неправильно интерпретировал ваши слова.  Всё-таки многовековые традиции господства принципа "так дяденька сказал" дают о себе знать и, возможно, повлияли на моё понимание.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

yakor said:


> ....можно ли использовать "as" для выражений "Оба были замешаны в этом деле: как он так и она".



Я бы сказал что-то вроде:
They were *both* mixed *up* in/in*volved* in/*im*plicated in this business/affair/mess - *him and her*/*him* as *well* as *her*.  (The stress is on the *bolded* words/syllables. "He and she" is possible, but sounds formal.  You wouldn't say it in BE in conversation. I would use the emphatic personal pronouns "him and her" here, even in writing.  AE speakers would probably prefer "he and she". This is one of the several differences in usage between BE and AE) 

The *pair*/*two *of them were mixed *up* in/in*volved* in/*im*plicated in this business/affair/mess, (both)* him and her*/*him* as *well* as *he**r*.
They *both* had a hand in this business/affair/mess - *him and her*/*him* as *well *as *he**r*. 




yakor said:


> Мне  нравятся ваши картины; как эта, так и та.
> Можно ли использовать не только "both", но и другие слова?


Как написалa rusita preciosa в #8.


----------

